# I am 87% finished with my decorating



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Well tomorrow is the 1st of October and I am nearly finished with my decorating. Everyone else is starting to put their stuff up and I am sitting back and enjoying mine. 

Every year I have to start early, because every weekend in the month of October is filled for me. 

I didn't get the hearse, 2nd coffin or skull built. I did purchase several new tombstones. I acquired 2 huge bags of white sheets, which I turned into the maze of pain. 

Katie and I created a ghost girl, I lost my flying ghosts this year, We moved the cemetery into the front yard.

I am still trying to get the lighting to work. I have decided on blue floodlights.


ooooo I did build my first fog chiller, a few kinks to work out, but it does awesome..

more to come.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

wow lots of work would love to see the result in pics


----------

